# Stuffed Crabs



## tropics (Jul 22, 2018)

Crabbing season here caught a dozen slow day no pics of the catch
Gave 6 to my neighbor with some Philippine Lemons






Here is the bottom showing all the goodness





My Plate





Posted the step by step a few years back
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/stuffed-crab-lots-of-pics.232978/
Thanks for watching
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 22, 2018)

Great looking meal Richie!!
Haven't had any good crab, since I left the coast!!
Stone crab claws are the king down here, but if you don't live on the coast & get them off the boats, then they are just too expensive to buy.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2018)

Another fine looking meal Richie, Not many crabs this far inland.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks great very slow and expensive south of you too.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2018)

Richie those look danged good,  I'm salivating hard looking at'em.
Hope there's plenty of Old Bay seasoning in those.

Crabs getting a *Like!* from me.


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2018)

Everyone Thank You Sorry I just checked the link an for unknown reasons the pics are gone.Thanks for the Likes I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

I still see the pics.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2018)

Still see the photos here Richie.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I still see the pics.





HalfSmoked said:


> Still see the photos here Richie.
> 
> Warren



Hey guys you see them in this link?
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/stuffed-crab-lots-of-pics.232978/#post-1449674

Richie


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2018)

No, not in the linked thread.
Thought you were talking about this one.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 23, 2018)

Well Richie it sounds like fun crab fishing, And those crabs look Great. Been awhile for me.  That's a Like.


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> No, not in the linked thread.
> Thought you were talking about this one.


Chile Thanks I thought I was going to need 150 reading glasses.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Jul 23, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Well Richie it sounds like fun crab fishing, And those crabs look Great. Been awhile for me.  That's a Like.


Charlie Thanks they are good we snack on the claws for a few days.
Will try to fix the link,thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 23, 2018)

Not in link thread just this one. Isn't this new forum fun?  :D

Warren


----------



## tropics (Jul 24, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Not in link thread just this one. Isn't this new forum fun?  :D
> 
> Warren


I was able to get some of the pics in the linked post.You can get a better idea of how it is done.
Richie


----------

